# Contest time!  Come and get it...



## Rayjay1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok guys, I wanted to kick things off as a rep with a little contest, and Blue Sky Peptide is letting me do it even though he JUST gave out $1000 of contest winnings this week.




AI's have a special place in my heart. When I started cycling I almost had a gyno disaster. A source on here rushed me an AI and saved my bacon, and I enjoyed my cycle and made some great gains.




**For this contest, I want to hear your story of something in your life that was ALMOST a disaster, but ended up turning out good in the end.




Up for grabs is a bottle of Blue Sky Aromasin, to keep the chesticles at bay. Aaaaaaaand... GO!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2014)

when I was a kid I was drifter...roamed from town to town and job to job....had a 1986 Camaro...stick shift 6 cylinder.... one day that clutch went out in front of a black guy holding a road sign... he hated holding that sign.... so I end up taking his place...worked for that company 2 years...lived at one of there houses...met my wife while I worked for them...basically started a real life with roots...cause my car broke down in front of that road crew


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Great start.  Let's keep them coming!


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 22, 2014)

*** deleted by request ***


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 22, 2014)

my ex girlfriend, it ended well though, she got hit by a train, dodged a bullet for sure


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 23, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> it ended well though, she got hit by a train



Ha! Don't you just love when things turn out for the best?


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Bump for more stories.  Everybody could enjoy a free bottle of Aromasin.  Come and get it


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 23, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> Ha! Don't you just love when things turn out for the best?


haha it really did


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## mac10chap (Mar 24, 2014)

On Spring Break of 2000, my parents took my girlfriend and I to Las Vegas to go have some fun.  A day into the trip, I came down with Bacterial Meningitis that almost killed me.  Every one of my blood vessels broke and all my organs began to shut down.  This was back before the illness started showing up everywhere so it was very uncommon to see and nobody knew what it was.  

Finally, a doctor from South Africa came in and said "Holy Fuck! I know what this is" and they drug me back to ICU immediately where I stayed quarantined for a week straight on heavy meds.  The doc told my dad that I was probably within a few hours of death.  Luckily, after a week, the meds kicked the illness and I was left unscathed.  No organs lost or shut down, no limbs lost but they did do a fucking spinal tap to make sure I didnt also have spinal meningitis.  That fucker hurt.  Amputated limbs were almost a certain at that time with this disease so I was very lucky. 

After that week, they moved me to another room where I had to stay another week for monitoring before they would release me to get back on a plane to fly home since it was a highly contagious and deadly disease.

Now, to the part of the story where it turned out for the best....my girlfriend had sex with me at least twice a day on my hospital bed with me hooked up to BP monitors, IV drips, ect.  Since that was always on my bucket list to have sex in a hospital, I'd say it turned out for the best.


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 24, 2014)

Dude that sounds like an awesome bucket list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mac10chap (Mar 24, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> Dude that sounds like an awesome bucket list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Eh, that was one of the minor ones.  The back of a cop car and in a church pew top the list.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 24, 2014)

In a cop car is with the lady cop though, right?  because that would be awesome...


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 24, 2014)

mac10chap said:


> On Spring Break of 2000, my parents took my girlfriend and I to Las Vegas to go have some fun.  A day into the trip, I came down with Bacterial Meningitis that almost killed me.  Every one of my blood vessels broke and all my organs began to shut down.  This was back before the illness started showing up everywhere so it was very uncommon to see and nobody knew what it was.
> 
> Finally, a doctor from South Africa came in and said "Holy Fuck! I know what this is" and they drug me back to ICU immediately where I stayed quarantined for a week straight on heavy meds.  The doc told my dad that I was probably within a few hours of death.  Luckily, after a week, the meds kicked the illness and I was left unscathed.  No organs lost or shut down, no limbs lost but they did do a fucking spinal tap to make sure I didnt also have spinal meningitis.  That fucker hurt.  Amputated limbs were almost a certain at that time with this disease so I was very lucky.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you pulled through this!


----------



## mac10chap (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes Rayjay.   I'm no homer.  Lol.  And thanks devil.  It was touch and go there for a while. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 28, 2014)

BUMP!  Come on guys, just a few days left on this contest.  Get your stories in.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 31, 2014)

This was a difficult choice!  But a choice had to be made.  Congrats to Machinist9 who submitted his story over on ASF.  It is pretty amazing to have a terrible event turn a life around for the better and we had some great submissions.  Congrats on getting through your paralysis as well.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 1, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> my ex girlfriend, it ended well though, she got hit by a train, dodged a bullet for sure



Honorable mention right here^^


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 1, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> Besides GH, peptides are new to me, and I'm looking for that extra push. Hell, I learn new stuff everyday, and put them in my toolbox. Anyhow:
> 
> All through high school, I had gynecomastia. I was in martial arts since   middle school, and yes, had to sometimes fight those who were dumb   enough to pick. Since my Parents thought "it's just part of growing up,"   the gyno was never dealt with. And yes, when we played "shirts vs skins" in high school, I was usually one of the skins, meaning I had to take off my shirt, and wished I could go hide under the bleachers over the gyno. After High School, I went through  Marine  Corps boot camp (MCRDPI), and suffered unmerciful ridicule as  there's NO fighting allowed on the deck at Parris Island, even if someone picks.  While in  the Marines, I started bodybuilding, or what I thought was bodybuilding. It was, in actuality, power lifting. After training with heavy weights + constant PT, the gyno still didn't go  away even  when I was down to the occasional single digit body fat. After a decade and half of  ridicule, I  had finally saved up enough money to have the gyno surgery.  No, it  wasn't "right" the first time it was done, and the Plastic  Surgeon had  to do it again. When I asked him to prescribe a drug he had  never heard  of before (Arimidex 1mg which was rather new then), he looked it up and wrote the  script, even putting five  refills on it. After finally healing, I went back  to the gym, and  continued training, but ultimately met some very good people who were TRUE bodybuilders, and that's when things started to change as far as nutrition (most important!), proper BODYBUILDING training, and of course, gear came into play. I had always worked around guys who said, "you'll never make it to be a bodybuilder." Even friends from the gym doubted me when I said I would one day compete, and win. Fast forward to later in life, after getting  married, and having  three kids, I reached the point where I was ready  to step out on a  stage under extremely bright (and damned hot) lights, in front of my  entire Family, and  my friends with NO SHIRT ON, and basically in  "speedos" as a  bodybuilding competitor. When I took the stage, I was 4.5% body fat, carbed up well, vascular, hard, and grainy. I took second place overall,  and have won first place  in numerous NPC and NABBA shows since. I live  on the coast, and when I  take my shirt off now, the looks and comments I  get are far, far from  ridicule. I took all of those years of the naysayers, and threw that garbage out, as like the movie "Rocky," all I really wanted to go was go the distance, and at least make it to the stage. When I was receiving my 2nd place overall trophy, I had one hell of a time keeping my eyes from "watering," not because I came in second; but because I fought like a dog for it, and finally went the distance... And yes, those who said I would never be able to do it years before, were silenced, and have been to this day.
> Devildog



Outstanding. Now how do I delete my original post?


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 1, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> This was a difficult choice!  But a choice had to be made.  Congrats to Machinist9 who submitted his story over on ASF.  It is pretty amazing to have a terrible event turn a life around for the better and we had some great submissions.  Congrats on getting through your paralysis as well.



You never mentioned having the same bottle of stuff up for grabs on another board. Had I known that, I wouldn't have wasted my time. You may want to read your original post. I find it in less than good taste to draw members in for a ironmag forums contest, yet fail to mention you're running other contests elsewhere FOR THE SAME BOTTLE OF STUFF! Interesting...


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm almost wondering if this has turned out to be an April fool's joke?


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 1, 2014)

In addition to contacting other posters here who took the time to give their stories, I have contacted blue sky peptides about this "contest." Rayjay, you did not mention anywhere in this thread that you would be running contests on competing boards FOR THE SAME BOTTLE OF AROMASIN, and I find that to be evidence of a severe lack of integrity in your pursuit for publicity for blue sky peptides. If a person is going to run a contest where one sole item is the "prize," most would believe that your original post meant FOR IRON MAGAZINE FORUM MEMBERS since no other boards were mentioned for this one bottle of Aromasin.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 1, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> I'm almost wondering if this has turned out to be an April fool's joke?



As a matter of fact, it looks as though I am the April Fool this time.  I appologize for the confusion.  The winner here on IMF is mac10chap!  Congrats on surviving Meningitis and getting something good from it.  Send me a PM to claim your Aromasin


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 1, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> As a matter of fact, it looks as though I am the April Fool this time.  I appologize for the confusion.  The winner here on IMF is mac10chap!  Congrats on surviving Meningitis and getting something good from it.  Send me a PM to claim your Aromasin


That isn't going to cut it. You've been caught red handed by someone who isn't gullible. What you pulled here is completely lacking integrity, and back peddling won't suffice. A simple apology to those you attempted to trick in an effort to bump publicity for blue sky is what's actually in order. I wouldn't believe blue sky peptides would want someone lacking integrity behind their name.
here you go:
http://anabolicsteroidforums.com/showthread.php/20639-Contest-Time!?p=271318#post271318

As we can see, you chose your winner yesterday. Your underhanded trick is evident from your posts today in this thread. Btw, this isn't going away. Do the right thing...


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Devil dog, you misunderstand me.  We had a contest to give away a product that you would normally have to pay for.  It was NOT my intention to trick anyone, just to have some fun, hear some stories, and get someone a prize at the end.  I have seen plenty of contests run between these two sites that were also not clear, but that doesn't excuse my mistake.   I do appologize for not being clear.  I will be sure to be more thorough next time we have a contest.

I chose a winner here after being called out for being unclear.  Please forgive my mistake.


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 1, 2014)

This would have gone under the radar had I not caught it when I did. Trying to pump up a company that stands behind you in the manner you did, was wrong, and had I not caught it, only one bottle would have been given away while you enjoyed the advertising of "two for the price of one." We all know mac10 would have never seen this bottle had I not caught this. Apology noted.


----------



## usmclifter (Apr 1, 2014)

devildogusmc...wasup? I was MCRDSD good story. I bet we could tell the most horrifying boot stories


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 1, 2014)

usmclifter said:


> devildogusmc...wasup? I was MCRDSD good story. I bet we could tell the most horrifying boot stories



Outstanding! PCRDPI here. 3d RBTN Mighty Mike. 3d deck topside.
Semper Fi


----------



## usmclifter (Apr 2, 2014)

haha GTG lethal lima! 3058...damn I almost remember my rifle serial number too...haha were you 03? always....KILL


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 2, 2014)

usmclifter said:


> haha GTG lethal lima! 3058...damn I almost remember my rifle serial number too...haha were you 03? always....KILL



Yep, after MCT at Geiger, SOI at Geiger, 0311. 1/6 Lejeune. Ooh rah!


----------



## usmclifter (Apr 2, 2014)

nice...good to see another devil dog on here Me too! 0311 Pendelton...PM me devil.


----------



## usmclifter (Apr 2, 2014)

pm me devil...


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 4, 2014)

Don't send me any more pm's rayjay. I don't think you want me posting the email I received where you were TOLD by blue sky to give a bottle to mac10 to make things right. You pulled a dirty stunt, were caught, then educated.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Devil dog you really don't get over things do you?  This was a simple mistake that was already resolved and you just keep going and going with it all over the board.  Drop it.  There was no trick.  You didn't win.  Another bottle was given and the issue was made right and you keep going anyways.  Get over it brother


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 4, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> Devil dog you really don't get over things do you?  This was a simple mistake that was already resolved and you just keep going and going with it all over the board.  Drop it.  There was no trick.  You didn't win.  Another bottle was given and the issue was made right and you keep going anyways.  Get over it brother



It was no mistake. You were directed by blue sky to give a bottle here, meaning ON THIS BOARD after I raised the issue of your lack of integrity. You had absolutely no intentions of making this right, until blue sky made you do it. Have a nice day.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm glad you know my _intentions_ now.  IMF is so lucky to have a mind reader to protect them from evil.  I do not lack integrity. What I lack is patience for people who make a stink over nothing.  You took issue with what happened and it was resolved within _hours_.  Nobody had to beat me into submission to give another bottle.  
Then when I make it right you neg me and PM me about being sneaky and underhanded because I gave it to SOMEONE OTHER THAN YOU.  The issue here is that you are butthurt you didn't win and are out for blood.  Again.  GET OVER IT


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 4, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> I'm glad you know my _intentions_ now.  IMF is so lucky to have a mind reader to protect them from evil.  I do not lack integrity. What I lack is patience for people who make a stink over nothing.  You took issue with what happened and it was resolved within _hours_.  Nobody had to beat me into submission to give another bottle.
> Then when I make it right you neg me and PM me about being sneaky and underhanded because I gave it to SOMEONE OTHER THAN YOU.  The issue here is that you are butthurt you didn't win and are out for blood.  Again.  GET OVER IT



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone reading your thread from the get go, will figure out what kind of "integrity" you have when they see what you tried to pull.


----------



## usmclifter (May 11, 2014)

this is a damn good story! you should of won devil! I call BS! Your life could be a movie my brother! kill! -Hollywood Marine


----------

